# The PERFECT Kindle case (for me)



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

SO, 
I like to take my kindle to bed naked, I mean the kindle. 
I don't want a case attached to it getting in my way, and adding weight. Captain Picard reads in bed and HE doesn't have a case for his cool looking StarTrek ebook reader, so I don't either!

But I DO need a case for carrying it around, for example I can't just throw her in my motorcycle tank bag naked, she'll get damaged! So I went to the store where my daughter works and got what I considered to be a pretty spiffy carrying case. It was only $20 and I didn't have to wait for it to ship AND I got my daughters employee discount (so it was actually $16).









The downside is that my girlfriend is a luddite and she doesn't like the case, she thinks that its too effeminate. No biggy, I just don't need her snickering...

Anyway, if you have a Vera Bradley reseller nearby you can stop by and see how it fits.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

You obviously are secure in your masculinity.    It is a lovely bag.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a great choice to me!  I just got my first Vera Bradley's last week (I ordered 3) and wish I'd considered that fabric a bit more.

I think the most important part is it's functionality and hey, you can't beat the price either.


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> You obviously are secure in your masculinity.  It is a lovely bag.



I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. Think what you will. 
I DO get strange looks, but to me, that only makes it funnier.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

kirwoodd said:


> I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. Think what you will.
> I DO get strange looks, but to me, that only makes it funnier.


LOL I am completely laughing with (not at) you!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I once had a boyfriend who refused to wear a red shirt because it had faded and he thought it looked pink (which it didn't) ugh.  So, I think it's great to see a man willing to use something most would see as "girly".  Heck, Stephen King has a pink Kindle, I see nothing wrong with that.  The most important thing is that it protects your investment.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the Waterfields (http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm) are nice choices for guys and I know Borsa Bella (http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5275129) on Esty has some other fabircs that are more boy friendly, just send her a request and she will send you some choices. She also makes a small, sleeve style for carrying you Kindle naked.

I don't think that one looks too feminine really, but it is a little "granny" to me. (Sorry all you Vera fans!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> SO,
> I like to take my kindle to bed naked, I mean the kindle.
> I don't want a case attached to it getting in my way, and adding weight. Captain Picard reads in bed and HE doesn't have a case for his cool looking StarTrek ebook reader, so I don't either!
> 
> ...


I love the Yellow Bird fabric.

That's the Vera Bradley Purse Cosmetic. It fits perfectly. Sadly it's been discontinued. You won't be able to find it in the stores much longer, but ebay should always have it  I have 3 of them.

If you want to see just how much you can fit in that case:































Not that you need to throw that much in there....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kir, I think you are going to fit in just fine here....

L


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

Personally, I think you should have gotten one like mine.










Only $9.99 at Target - and it goes with absolutely nothing!


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

deMoMo said:


> Personally, I think you should have gotten one like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POCKETS!!!
I loves me some pockets; thats awesome!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, that Target one is really cool!  What department was it in?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. Think what you will.
> I DO get strange looks, but to me, that only makes it funnier.


There is nothing wrong with being in touch with your feminine side..........it's all good.
kjn


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

deMoMo said:


> Personally, I think you should have gotten one like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking that one.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I once had a boyfriend who refused to wear a red shirt because it had faded and he thought it looked pink (which it didn't) ugh.


I love a man in pink! So many men look great in that color.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

deMoMo said:


> Personally, I think you should have gotten one like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - when it goes with absolutely nothing - it goes with absolutely everything! I like it!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. Think what you will.
> I DO get strange looks, but to me, that only makes it funnier.


I admire men with a sense of humor and a spirit of adventure! You Go Guy!


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Hey, that Target one is really cool! What department was it in?


It was near the purses. It's also available online. I love the pockets on the outside!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Kirwood,  LOL... you are soooooo secure in your masculinity!  If I were your girlfriend, I would tease you endlessly though....  It just reminds me of the friends episode where Joey walked in with a "man bag" and all his friends keep making fun of his purse!  He kept saying, "Its not a purse, its a BAG!"  You can say, "Its not a purse, its a Kindle Case!".


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It's pretty nice looking but not for me. My KK is still naked and I dont' travel much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I love the Yellow Bird fabric.
> 
> That's the Vera Bradley Purse Cosmetic. It fits perfectly. Sadly it's been discontinued. You won't be able to find it in the stores much longer, but ebay should always have it  I have 3 of them.
> 
> ...


It's still on the Vera website if anyone's interested - on sale for $15 or $20 (depending on the fabric you choose). I spent a lot of time checking eBay and the Vera site recently looking for a bag for my laptop and Kindle (for traveling mostly). Got a laptop case which will hold my netbook & accessories, and the big zip pocket on the front will hold the Kindle. I'm not a huge Vera fan but wanted something quilted & cute, these were on sale, and I knew the quality (fabric & workmanship) would be there. So now I have a pink elephant laptop bag.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No respectable Kindle owner would laugh at you. We applaud you for caring more for Kindle and it feels neekid.  You were brave to put his feelings before yours. Love the bag.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I may very well have to get that VB bag in this pattern:










To go with my Hokusai Wave Oberon.


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to make sure...the kindle 2 with a cover will fit inside the Vera Bradley purse cosmetic?  Thanks to anyone who has tried this out and knows for sure.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> SO,
> I like to take my kindle to bed naked, I mean the kindle.
> I don't want a case attached to it getting in my way, and adding weight. Captain Picard reads in bed and HE doesn't have a case for his cool looking StarTrek ebook reader, so I don't either!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the case! I think it's great!


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

girls4rus said:


> Just to make sure...the kindle 2 with a cover will fit inside the Vera Bradley purse cosmetic? Thanks to anyone who has tried this out and knows for sure.


yup,
the vera bag that I linked to in the original post is a perfect fit.

oops!
Sorry, I only know that a *naked* kindle 2 fits.


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

Trekker said:


> It must be tough wearing heels!


good point. I am only 5'-10" without the heels.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. Think what you will.
> I DO get strange looks, but to me, that only makes it funnier.


*LOL...Connie's comment started the laughter and your reply was the cherry on top. Thanks for the best laugh I've had all day *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

deMoMo said:


> Personally, I think you should have gotten one like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Now that is a bag with personality!!! Patterns are fun )*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

girls4rus said:


> Just to make sure...the kindle 2 with a cover will fit inside the Vera Bradley purse cosmetic? Thanks to anyone who has tried this out and knows for sure.


You know what, it does fit with an Amazon cover on. I just tested it with the same one that's in my photos. I'm not so sure that it would fit with a case that's any larger than this one though. I really don't think a M-Edge any of the M-Edge covers will fit because of the strap. It's going to depend on how much larger Oberon has to make their covers as to how will it will fit.

I promise, as soon as I have one, I'll check it.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

That Target bag looks a lot like this bag from Lesportsac, which I have for my kindle (but not in this print) and it costs almost 1/4 the price!!! Way to go!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Esther, does the Lesportsac bag hold the K2 with a cover?

I'm (finally!) getting a K2 and a Medge cover, and I'd like to get a bag to carry it in.  Don't need a purse because I have a diaper bag that holds all my other junk.  I just want something that holds my K2 and the cord.

TIA!


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the word-of-the-day:  I had to look up luddite!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Great bag! I just ordered this for my mother as an early mother's day present (in a much more girlie pattern). She is a fellow Kindle lover and I am sure she'll love being able to just pack a small bag and take it with her to the beach. Thanks!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a really cute bag from Target...  I'll have to check that out.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

kirwoodd said:


> I am a 42 year old 6'-4", 220 lbs man. _Who rides a motorcycle._ Think what you will.


Fixed.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

That's good to know the Oberon cover fits inside the Vera Bradley bag. 
I just ordered an M-edge. I hope it fits. Just have to wait and see. 
No worries though. I have a Borsa Bella case coming that shipped today.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I just received the purse cosmetic VB bag in the Botanica pattern.  It is item number 86003 00325 and has a suggested retail of $36.  I purchased it on eBay...under $20.  My K1 and Oberon case are a perfect fit loaded "spine" down.  I cannot zip it closed "spine up.  Since the bag is wider at the bottom, I can definitely fit in a few smaller items in addition to the Kindle in its cover.  On the inside, the bag has 3 small pockets on one side and a zippered pocket on the opposite side.  

I'm not sure how the dimensions compare between the Oberon K1 and K2 cover.  If the K2 Oberon cover is significantly bigger, I'm not sure if this bag will work for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some great cases!  I might have to go to Target....

Betsy


----------

